# 1 Mega/ 1024 ? ou 100 ko ?



## vampire1976 (9 Mai 2006)

Je comprend rien sur les histoire de vitesse ADSL...

En fait là j'ai du 1024 ou plutôt du 1 Mega seconde... Effectivement j'ai ça en pratique en regardant la vitesse, mais en therme de détail, j'ai au maxium du 100 kbps...

Si j'ai du 1024 kbps pourquoi n'ai-je que du 100 ? Je comprend rien ...

Je passerais à 8 Mega bientôt, donc du ? 8106 (environs) kbps non ? Et donc j'aurais environs du 800 affiché en vitesse ?

HELP me ... :rose:


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mai 2006)

Une explication ici


----------



## Renaud theron (11 Mai 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend rien sur les histoire de vitesse ADSL...
> 
> En fait là j'ai du 1024 ou plutôt du 1 Mega seconde... Effectivement j'ai ça en pratique en regardant la vitesse, mais en therme de détail, j'ai au maxium du 100 kbps...
> 
> ...



Kbps = kilo Bits par seconde
Mais en général pour la taille d'une mémoire, d'un disque ou d'un fichier on parle de Ko, c'est à dire de Kilo Octets. Comme un Octet fait 8 Bits comme son nom le laisse deviner), voilà pourquoi tu as l'impression d'un temps multiplié par 10. Bonne nouvelle il n'est multiplié que par 8


----------



## desertea (11 Mai 2006)

C'est pour cette raison que la " International Electrotechnical Commission" IEC, propose de laisser tomber les termes de Giga, Méga octets, car :

1 Kilo franc = 1000 Francs
donc Un Ko devrait donner 1000 Octets
Comme 1 Go devrait donner 1000 Méga, etc, etc ..........

En informatique, ce sont des puissances de 2 (binaire) qui sont utilisées.

1 kilo-octet (ko ou Ko) = 210 octets = 1024 octets.
1 méga-octet (Mo) = 220 octets = 1024 ko = 1 048 576 octets.
1 giga-octet (Go) = 230 octets = 1024 Mo = 1 073 741 824 octets.
1 téra-octet (To) = 240 octets = 1024 Go = 1 099 511 627 776 octets.
1 péta-octet (Po) = 250 octets = 1024 To = 1 125 899 906 842 624 octets.
1 exa-octet (Eo) = 260 octets = 1024 Po = 1 152 921 504 606 846 976 octets.
1 zetta-octet (Zo) = 270 octets = 1024 Eo = 1 180 591 620 717 411 303 424 octets.
1 yotta-octet (Yo) = 280 octets = 1024 Zo = 1 208 925 819 614 629 174 706 176 octets.


Alors que dans n'importes quels autres domaines ces préfixes kilo, méga, giga, téra, etc, correspondent à des puissances de 10 :
un kilo-quelque chose = quelque chose * 10'3.
un méga-quelque chose = quelque chose * 10'6.
un giga-quelque chose = quelque chose * 10'9.
un téra-quelque chose = quelque chose * 10'12.

La terminologie qui devrait être utilisée en informatique est donc la suivante :

1 kibioctet (Kio) = 210 octets = 1024 octets
1 mébioctet (Mio) = 220 octets = 1024 Kio
1 gibioctet (Gio) = 230 octets = 1024 Mio
1 tébioctet (Tio) = 240 octets = 1024 Gio
1 pébioctet (Pio) = 250 octets = 1024 Tio
1 exbioctet (Eio) = 260 octets = 1024 Pio
1 zébioctet (Zio) = 270 octets = 1024 Eio
1 yobioctet (Yio) = 280 octets = 1024 Zio

Pour plus d'indormations allez faire un tour sur : http:// www.pcinpact.com/definition_126.htm


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> .....
> En informatique, ce sont des puissances de 2 (binaire) qui sont utilisées.
> 
> ....


 
Pas toujours, pas toujours...... 1 Ghz en informatique, c'est bien 1000 MHz!


----------



## Renaud theron (11 Mai 2006)

Et une Méga teuf c'est 6 points en moins si t'as pas de chance en rentrant en voiture ...
:mouais:


----------



## ntx (11 Mai 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend rien sur les histoire de vitesse ADSL...
> 
> En fait là j'ai du 1024 ou plutôt du 1 Mega seconde... Effectivement j'ai ça en pratique en regardant la vitesse, mais en therme de détail, j'ai au maxium du 100 kbps...
> 
> ...


Il faut aussi savoir que les FAI donnent la vitesse maximum théorique. En pratique, ton débit va dépendre de ton atténuation sur ta ligne qui est fonction de la distance jusqu'au point d'accès et de la qualité de ta ligne. Ajouter à cela que certains FAI donne le débit ATM (souvent dans le cas de l'ADSL 2), donc des données encapsulées dans une couche de protocole réseau, débit auquel il faut enlevé environ 15% pour obtenir le débit réel de tes données.


----------



## Renaud theron (11 Mai 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Il faut aussi savoir que les FAI donnent la vitesse maximum théorique. En pratique, ton débit va dépendre de ton atténuation sur ta ligne qui est fonction de la distance jusqu'au point d'accès et de la qualité de ta ligne. Ajouter à cela que certains FAI donne le débit ATM (souvent dans le cas de l'ADSL 2), donc des données encapsulées dans une couche de protocole réseau, débit auquel il faut enlevé environ 15% pour obtenir le débit réel de tes données.



Ben ouais, tu disvises ton chiffre par 8 pour passer d'octets à bits, moins 15% on est dans les résultats qu'il trouve le monsieur


----------



## desertea (11 Mai 2006)

Le Hz n'est pas cantoné à l'informatique.


----------



## macmarco (11 Mai 2006)

Renaud theron a dit:
			
		

> Et une Méga teuf c'est 6 points en moins si t'as pas de chance en rentrant en voiture ...
> :mouais:




Si, ça c'est si tu as de la chance, sinon, t'es pas là pour te plaindre.


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mai 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses... Ca reste flou même avec des shemas lol

Bon je vais bientôt avoir du 8 Mega et je vous dirais combien j'ai en telechargement affiché... Et vous me direz à quoi ça correspond si jamais ^^

Merci en tout cas


----------



## jhk (12 Mai 2006)

Pour résumer (tout a été dit) : 
les FAI indiquent un *débit maximal théorique*. Ce débit maximum n'est valide qu'en amont du répartiteur ADSL. En aval (la ligne téléphonique), ce débit chute de 20 à 25%. Et il chute encore au fur et à mesure que l'on s'éloigne du  répartiteur ADSL.
Les débits sont donnés en *kbps*, càd *k*ilo *b*its *p*ar *s*econde. Or, dans le langage de tous les jours, on utilise le kilo-*octet* par seconde. Un octet=8 bits.
Dans ton cas, tu as en réalité un débit de 100 ko/s, soit 800kbps. Càd une perte de seulement 20% par rapport au débit maximal théorique annoncé (1 Méga).
Dans le mien, j'ai théoriquement du 5 Méga, soit 5000 kbps, soit 625 ko/s. En réalité, je plafonne à 317 ko/s. Soit une perte de quasiment 50% par rapport au débit annoncé.


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mai 2006)

C'est carrément con tout ça... On paie pour une offre que l'on a pas en totalité en fait...

Là je résili mon abonnement Alice de 1024, mais j'ai deux mois de pré avis... Donc je paie encore 2 mois, pendant ce temps j'ai souscrit chez wanadoo pour du 8 Mega... est-ce que cela va entrainer des problèmes d'avoir pendant ce temps encore le 1024 chez alice qui va lui "courrir" à coté ? Cela va t'il m'entrainer des pertes avec ma live box ? Car là je vais changer mon modem sagem bleu 1024 par la live box de wanadoo ...


----------



## ntx (12 Mai 2006)

Tu ne peux pas avoir deux abonnements ADSL en même temps. Lorsque tu passeras chez Wanadoo, ta connexion Alice sera supprimée.


----------



## Renaud theron (12 Mai 2006)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Pour résumer (tout a été dit) :
> les FAI indiquent un *débit maximal théorique*. Ce débit maximum n'est valide qu'en amont du répartiteur ADSL. En aval (la ligne téléphonique), ce débit chute de 20 à 25%. Et il chute encore au fur et à mesure que l'on s'éloigne du  répartiteur ADSL.
> Les débits sont donnés en *kbps*, càd *k*ilo *b*its *p*ar *s*econde. Or, dans le langage de tous les jours, on utilise le kilo-*octet* par seconde. Un octet=8 bits.
> Dans ton cas, tu as en réalité un débit de 100 ko/s, soit 800kbps. Càd une perte de seulement 20% par rapport au débit maximal théorique annoncé (1 Méga).
> Dans le mien, j'ai théoriquement du 5 Méga, soit 5000 kbps, soit 625 ko/s. En réalité, je plafonne à 317 ko/s. Soit une perte de quasiment 50% par rapport au débit annoncé.



Bon résumé


----------



## tantoillane (12 Mai 2006)

Renaud theron a dit:
			
		

> Et une Méga teuf c'est 6 points en moins si t'as pas de chance en rentrant en voiture ...
> :mouais:




t'oublis le 15%


----------



## Renaud theron (12 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> t'oublis le 15%




Ben les 15% c'est pour le service


----------



## guizmo47 (12 Mai 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> C'est carrément con tout ça... On paie pour une offre que l'on a pas en totalité en fait...
> 
> Là je résili mon abonnement Alice de 1024, mais j'ai deux mois de pré avis... Donc je paie encore 2 mois, pendant ce temps j'ai souscrit chez wanadoo pour du 8 Mega... est-ce que cela va entrainer des problèmes d'avoir pendant ce temps encore le 1024 chez alice qui va lui "courrir" à coté ? Cela va t'il m'entrainer des pertes avec ma live box ? Car là je vais changer mon modem sagem bleu 1024 par la live box de wanadoo ...




Ca n'entrainera aucune perte avec ta Livebox.
Mais surveille ton compte en banque car pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai fait la même chose que toi (résilier Alice, je pass sur les détails qui sont hors post...) pour Free.
Aucun pb pour passer de l'un à l'autre et j'ai gagné en débit par contre Alice à continuée à me prélever allègrement mes 30 euros/mois bien aprés la résiliation  !!!
J'ai du annuler ma carte bleue pour ne plus payer !!!
Gonflée la blonde...
Par contre truc assez incompréhensible : Même aprés que Free ait pris ma ligne le modem Alice fonctionnait toujours, quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer pourquoi ??
Merci.


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2006)

un modem ADSL c'est un modem ADSL... qu'il y ait une blonde ou un beau brun de l'autre bout de la ligne telephonique, il s'en tape! Il n'y a donc aucune raison pour qu'il ne fonctionne plus


----------



## guizmo47 (12 Mai 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> un modem ADSL c'est un modem ADSL... qu'il y ait une blonde ou un beau brun de l'autre bout de la ligne telephonique, il s'en tape! Il n'y a donc aucune raison pour qu'il ne fonctionne plus



Je me suis peut être mal expliqué : J'ai résilié Alice, puis je me suis inscrit chez Free (Je ne savais que c'était un beau brun...), donc Free a installé sa ligne ADSL en lieu et place de celle d'Alice... Tout le monde suit ??? Mais comme je savais que Free était assez long à  envoyer leur modem, j'ai gardé celui d'Alice et oh surprise, et malgré leur lettre me disant que ma conexion ne fonctionnerait plus, ça marchait toujours... Jusqu'a ce que je reçoive le modem de Free... Voili voilou... C'est normal ça ???
Si oui, ben j'ai appris un truc aujourd'hui !...
Merci !


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup.... on m'a effectivement dis que les deux lignes ADSL marchaient en même temps... ouf, bon pour mon compte en banque tant pis si c'est le prix d'abandonner Alice tant mieux.... Après deux mois je fais opposition ^^

Par contre Gizmo Alice ne t'a pas envoyé de courrier comme quoi tu as fais opposition ? Car si ils continuent de prélever après une résiliation c'est que pour eux tout est encore ok, alors leurs services n'ont pas réagis en te demandant de payer ?

C'est vraiment des *******s chez Alice... Et AOL est exactement pareil. J'ai déjà été chez wanadoo, j'ai jamais eut de problème... J'ai été chez club internet c'était la galère...

Retour chez wanadoo donc. J'ai reçu aujourd'hui même ma livebox... ^^toute mimi :rateau: :rose: 

Maintenant, Alice n'ont pas intéret de continuer à me pérlever après juillet !


----------



## guizmo47 (13 Mai 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.... on m'a effectivement dis que les deux lignes ADSL marchaient en même temps... ouf, bon pour mon compte en banque tant pis si c'est le prix d'abandonner Alice tant mieux.... Après deux mois je fais opposition ^^
> 
> Par contre Gizmo Alice ne t'a pas envoyé de courrier comme quoi tu as fais opposition ? Car si ils continuent de prélever après une résiliation c'est que pour eux tout est encore ok, alors leurs services n'ont pas réagis en te demandant de payer ?
> 
> ...




Et bien en fait j'ai attendu deux mois aprés leur avoir retourné le modem avant de faire opposition, histoire de leur laisser le temps de faire le necessaire entre les différents services, aprés cela j'ai vu qu'ils continuaient de me prélever j'ai donc fais opposition.
J'attends maintenant leur réaction...
Vu leur eficacité et leur honneteté je m'attends au pire, mais une chose est sure je ne me laisserai pas faire 
Non mais !...
Je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite de mes déboires avec la blonde...


----------



## vampire1976 (14 Mai 2006)

Oui préviens moi (nous) car je vais passer par le même problème si tu en as.... (j'espère pas pour toi (nous) 

Après ces cons là ont plusieurs adresses de résiliations, une a marseille ou même deux et une a Bordeaux... Apparamment celle de Bordeaux est la bonne.... Elle a tout pour nous pourrir la vie cette conne d'Alice.

Tien j'ai un lien qui sera utile pour beaucoup si jamais :

http://www.ariase.com/fr/espace_membres/resiliation.html

et un exemple de citation sur Tiscali (Alice) : 



> TISCALI
> Service Client / Résiliation 33071 Bordeaux Cedex
> Tél. 01 41 66 77 00
> Fax 01 41 66 77 11
> ...


----------



## vampire1976 (13 Juin 2006)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'entrainera aucune perte avec ta Livebox.
> Mais surveille ton compte en banque car pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai fait la même chose que toi (résilier Alice, je pass sur les détails qui sont hors post...) pour Free.
> Aucun pb pour passer de l'un à l'autre et j'ai gagné en débit par contre Alice à continuée à me prélever allègrement mes 30 euros/mois bien aprés la résiliation  !!!
> J'ai du annuler ma carte bleue pour ne plus payer !!!
> ...


 
Au fait ils t'ont pas relancé après la résiliation et l'opposition ?


----------

